# Gigas Clam 'Sanctuary'.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Dr. Rick Braley of Queensland, Australia cultured, raised, and cultivated these clams 27 years ago for his Ph.D. . These have been hidden away and protected from prying eyes until now. Enjoy.....


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

That's awesome!

My fear is that someone will take advantage and now either poach or vandalize the area killing them for sport.

I hope I am wrong.

I do hope that they spawn and start to grow there numbers to get them off the "threatened" charts.

>jason


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

^^ everything jkoot said!


----------

